# Synthetic underlayment is perfect for us but for some reason they're not in common use, are they anywhere near as effective as peel & stick?



## Boyblue (6 mo ago)

With ocean freight and other cost, there are often instances where the import cost is more than the invoice price. That's the main reason that most homes historically do not have insulation - it was just too expensive. With Synthetic underlayment being really light and covering so much more per roll, it's likely that the selling price could be less than bulky tar paper felt. If I can't afford a full cover of peel & stick, would a synthetic be a viable option?


----------

